# Flemish Needs a Home



## Binky Bunnies (Nov 1, 2004)

A friend of mine who bought one of Atticus'sisters needs to find a home for the little girl. She's the same ageand coloras Atticus and is also spayed. Almost a twin of mybaby LoL.My friend is moving so at the moment the bun isstaying with me. She's willing to ship but I'm notsure ifthat's such a good idea. But if shipping really isn't all that big of adeal,if any of you could get the word out that she needs ahome, she'd really appreciate it. She's willing to pay all of theshipping as long as she knows that the bun will be going to a goodhome. Thanks everyone


----------



## dmmcnair (Nov 1, 2004)

I'd love to give that baby a new home, but I livein Austin, TX. Shipping that far is just not good for abun. I sure hope you find someone closer to CA to take thebun.


----------



## showrabbits (Nov 2, 2004)

Actauly there is a rabbit railroad! It is a yahoogroup. As long as rabbits are in a rabbit carrier they seem to do okayat least mine do. I take mine to shows that way sometimes up to 14hours away. I think that it helps to have other rabbits in the car withthem. It would be well worth it for her if she can end up ina great home. There is also some people that will transport animals tonew homes. They are very good too. You dont have to just put them in abox and ship them any more there is alot of great options available.Ill post the link to the rabbit railroad in a second.


----------



## showrabbits (Nov 2, 2004)

Here is the link for the rabbit railroad. Itworks great. I have used it a couple of times for a few of the elops orflemmies I have rescued along the way.http://groups.yahoo.com/group/RabbitRailRoad/


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2004)

How old is the rabbit? 


-Carolyn


----------



## Binky Bunnies (Nov 2, 2004)

Carolyn- The bun is 5 months old. 

We think we might have found a prospective owner in AZ- she already hasa year old flemish and is looking for a companion for the bun. The onlyproblem is that we aren't sure how to go about getting her down there. 

About the Rabbit Rail Road...now I think I understand the concept of itbut would my friend have to join with the two year membership just toget the bun into AZ? We're not quite clear on how it all works.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2004)

Too bad, if we could've figured something out to get the little one to CT, I may have seriously considered it. 

I didn't realize the Rabbit Railroad worked like that either. Bummer!

-Carolyn


----------



## Binky Bunnies (Nov 2, 2004)

Carolyn- Well..the only thing we're a bit bummedabout with the girl in AZ is the fact that she can't pay for anything.We would have to pay for shipping costs, the kennel, e.t.c..She's onlya teenager so it's going to take her quite a long time to save up tohelp out with the costs. I can't have two big flemish in this dinkylittle apt. for much longer LoL. If there was any way of being able toget the girl over to you Carolyn, I think both my friend and I wouldfeel much more comfortable having someone with your expertise take inthe big girl. Again, the only problem would be finding a way to get herover there.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2004)

Hi Binky Bunnies,

Well, I've always wanted a Flemish, but the problem definitely residesin getting the rabbit from California to CT. I'mstrapped at the moment for money myself. 

I guess it's best you go with what you've got because the expenseincurred to get the rabbit here would be very high. I'm notinto adoptingany more rabbits than what I have,butthe idea of a Flemishdoesappeal. They're such a great breed.

I suppose it's not meant to be. Bummer.

-Carolyn


----------



## Binky Bunnies (Nov 2, 2004)

I calculated up the cost and from what I can seeit would be roughly around the same rate but if you really are tight oncash, then I suppose you're right. Thanks for offering up to thinkabout taking in the girl anyways Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 2, 2004)

Hopeyou find a good home for her, Binky.

-Carolyn


----------



## Bunnylass (Nov 2, 2004)

OMG! I want a Flemish!

but I live in Portland OR.:Xgrrr... I want the bunneh!


----------



## Loppy Earred Mom (Nov 2, 2004)

Awww I want a Flemish!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

I'm taking that Rabbit!

She doesn't have a name, so just have to figure that out, but no big deal. 

I'm nervous, but excited.



-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Nov 3, 2004)

YEAH! YEAH! YEAH!

She'll beat up Tucker the Boss!

bwahahahaha

Rose


----------



## Cher (Nov 3, 2004)

Ohh Carolyn that is awesome! Your such afantabulous bunny parent, I must come to Tucker Town sometime before mydeparture out of this country of mine and visit all your kids, bringingmine would be another story BUT alls I have to say is...

WOOHOO congrats on your soon to be new addition to your already amazing little family 

pls check your PM's

xo Much bunnylove, Cher and your happy nieces Jezebel and Jaden


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 3, 2004)

Well, well! Tucker Town's population continues to grow. That's great, Carolyn!

Buck


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks for your positive comments. I've completely lost my mind. 

I'm not worried about Tucker liking her. Tucks seems toprefer big women...you should've seen him with Missy; it's Fauna theone that will wish to show the new woman who's the Queen.

They say that the Flemish are very non-aggressive and compatible with other rabbits, we'll see.

Either way, if it doesn't work out, I've already found another lovinghome for her, so no matter what, the baby girl will be in aresponsible, loving, and happy home. 

I can't even tell people around me that I'm adopting another becausetheir comments aren't positive about it, but then again, there arechoices that others have made in their lives that I wouldn't make, so Iguess time will tell if it was a good move or a bad one for me.





-Carolyn


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 3, 2004)

Woohoo!! That is awesome Carolyn! I want aFlemish BAD too but am aware that with three rabbits, I need to wait onthat one. We don't have the room or the money for a fourth rabbit atthis time. 

I'm so happy for you and so happy for the little bun bun. I can't wait to hear what you call her, and how it goes.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Steph, and thank you so much for your email, Dearest Cher.

* * * * * * * * * * *

I can't wait to get her. This'll be the best Xmas presentI'll get for myself. Maybe I'll even have her by T-daydepending upon flight availability.





I will bond Tucker and Fauna and put them in one cage, then go out and get a dog crate for my new baby girl.

I'm in shock over this. Everyone in my immediate circle of friends and family are right, I'm nuts to do this!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

*Cher wrote: *


> OhhCarolyn that is awesome! Your such a fantabulous bunny parent, I mustcome to Tucker Town sometime before my departure out of this country ofmine and visit all your kids, bringing mine would be another story BUTalls I have to say is...




You are welcome to Tucker Town any time that's convenient for you, My Friend.





-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know how I missed this thread...:shock:

Another bunny?! That's awesome!! I too want a Flemish someday, but thatday is a little farther down the road  I'm so happy for you, though...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 3, 2004)

If Cher gets to visit so do I! :XOr she has to take me. 

On second thought... Cher I'll bunnysit!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

You're more than welcome, Laura!





-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 3, 2004)

Well... Fauna may fall in love with Mocha orSpice and then I'll have to take her back with me! And the Flemish...well, I love Flemish Giants....


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

:shock:

On second thought, Laura, perhaps it would be best if you bunnysat for Cher instead.

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't know, I've never been out east.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 3, 2004)

YAYCarolyn. I just read this post, and I am soooo happy for you, and thefuture resident of Tucker Town. Don't worry what others think - we knowyou are such a wonderful Bunny Mommy that you are doing a good thing. Iam excited for you! Good luck!!- Jan


----------



## u8myhouse (Nov 3, 2004)

Yay for the little (big) girl! She's definatly going to a good place. 

~Christine~


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Luvabun, u8myhouse, and m.e.



Stephanie wrote:



> I can't wait to hear what you call her, and how it goes.



I've decided to name her *Cali.* 

Afterall, you can take the Girl out of California, you can never take California out of the Girl.



-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Nov 3, 2004)

> Afterall, you can take the Girl out of California, you can never take California out of the Girl.



Ain't that the truth. I wasn't born in California, only had the chanceto visit there; my dad spend time growing up in San Diego. But I wasdefinately born a "California Girl". I especially feel that around thistime of the year...


----------



## blossombunny (Nov 3, 2004)

Good for you Carolyn!!! Zachwants a flemish rabbit really bad too, I am sure it will not be thatmuch longer before we either get a flemish or a french lop! Ibet the anticipation is KILLING you!!! Tracy


----------



## showrabbits (Nov 4, 2004)

Congrads on getting the flemish giant. They realydo match up to their names the gentle giants. You will love having one!You will fancy them for ever the second that you met one! I like thename Cali! Make sure that you get a big heavy dog food bowl, and that18 percent proteinbulk feed for her. Give her as much as shewants and keep her food bowl full! and you know the rest! Oh and onemore thing no wire bottom cage floors with the flemish. A flemish giantis perfect for you. BUT one thing to watch out for..... once you arearound one for a while..... everything else starts to look dwarfed.Including the flemish giants themselves. LOL. How much does she weighnow?


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2004)

*m.e*., I understand what you mean.? I'm aNative New Yorker - born and raised there, and although I've live inConnecticut, to me, I'll always be a New Yorker.? 

*blossombunny*: Believe me, I can relate to Zach!? I can't believeI'm doing this.? You're absolutely right, the anticipation is killingme.? 

*showrabbits: *I don't know how much she weighs now.? I've beendoing my research on the Flemish needs and read yesterday how theycan't be on wire-bottom cages.? I'm glad you pointed it out though, inaddition to the other information you gave.? Keep the ideas coming.?Giant Flemish are a whole?new breed for me.? I'm looking at dog cratesas we speak.?Glad you like the name, Cali.? Binky Bunnies said it fitsher.

?

* * * * * * * * * * *


As I write this, things are changing in Tucker Town.? 

?

?

Last night was Tucker and Fauna were so cute last night running aroundthe place and playing.?? They just didn't seem to want to be too faraway from each other - and that feeling has been growing.? Althoughsometimes Fauna can get bossy with him,? she flops right next to himand he's not sure what to do with that.? He groomed her last nightwhile they were out and about and I figured, it'd be okay to tryputting them in the same cage overnight.? They did very well - so well,that I left them together today.? We'll see how things go when I stopin for lunch, but if they were prone to fighting, I'd imagine the furwould've been flying by now.? 

-Carolyn

?


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 4, 2004)

Yay Carolyn! Congrats on the newbun! I always wanted a Flemish as well, but that is still inthe future. 

I hope everything goes well and you end up with a bigger bunny family for ever =)

Just dont skimp on lovies for Tuck and Fauna!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2004)

*bunsforlife wrote: *


> Just dont skimp on lovies for Tuck and Fauna!



Won't happen. There's enough of love in my heart and home togo around. Believe me,I will pay close attention toall of them. They're all so very special to me.They get tired of the love I give them.

-Carolyn


----------



## Sarah (Nov 4, 2004)

Oh Carolyn I'm so excited for you. Like everyone else here, I want aFlemish too. A big one &amp; two littleguys. Howwonderful.Just think...giant binkies, giant kisses,giantbelly rubs.What you're doing is great.

Just curious, and kinda' gross maybe, but what about the litterbox&amp; all that's involved in that? Is that all to scale as well?

I'm jealous andproud of you!


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm just seeing this thread!!!!! :shock:

Everybody's getting another bunny butme!!!!!!



Congratulations, Carolyn ... I just have to be truthful and tell youthat I'm green with envy!...


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 4, 2004)

Well, just think of it this way, BunnyMommy...itmeans more space to take up, more poops and urine to clean, and anotherpersonality, so perhaps I should be the one envying you.

Even with all of that, I'm so excited, I can't believe it.? My girl,Cali, will be arriving to at my airport at 5:30 p.m. on Saturday.? 

?




Sarah,

Yup, it means that everything must be proportional. 

-Carolyn?


----------



## Fergi (Nov 4, 2004)

WOOOHOOO! I am so happy for you Carolyn, Ben, myflemish, has been nothing but fun! I am amazed at how big he isgetting, he was eight pounds a week ago:shock:I am so happyto hear that Tucker and Fauna are bonding. It will make the transitionthat much easier I would think. Good Luck, I will be praying that shehas an easy flight and arrives safe and healthy.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Gabby (Nov 4, 2004)

anotherbun bun WOW!!! well you'll have your hands full LOLCali... I expectpictures of this darling once she arrives LOL


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 5, 2004)

*BunnyMommy wrote:*


> Everybody's getting another bunny butme!!!!!!


What am I, nobody? I'm not getting another bunny although I desperately want another!

I'm in love with Flemish Giants and Hollands, both of which Carolyn owns... one stop for both my favorites!

_*Adds Cali to her bunny nap list.*_


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 5, 2004)

Well, the last timeI looked at thisthread Carolyn was saying "oh well, bummer,some things just don't work out." Then I happened to noticethat the thread kept getting a lot of attention. Now I see why! Woman,you are going to have your hands full!

Raspberry


----------



## showrabbits (Nov 5, 2004)

Hi,

The dog crates work good, I have two of them. I like to fill mine withstraw for them they realy seem to like them with straw inthebottom of them and they hold the straw nicely as well. Acovered cat litter box works fine for a flemish. The xtra large onesthat is. LOL. That is what I use for some of my guys. I dont like thedog crates though because 1. they are very heavy so cant easily getmoved. 2. Mine crack the plastic tray that are on the bottom so I haveto be carefull not to put a rabbit in them that stomps alot, and I haveto make sure that it has a deep layer of straw in them because thosetrays arnt cheap. The other thing is make sure that you get one thatthe tray locks in place. I use to have one that you just had to slideout the tray, well the rabbits either would push the tray out on theirown, or run around and their weight would shift the tray and they wouldfall over when that happend, so i always worried about them gettinghurt when that happend. Some of them now have a little bar that you canslide and lock them so check for that. 

I make my own cages. My cages are wire bottom but... I cover all of thewire with drywall. The only place that I leave open is the corner wherethey go to the bathroom, and then also a area big enough for them tostretch out on. I do this because I found that flemish are kind of lazyto clean all of themselfs right away. So that way if they get hot,sweaty or wet, or you got one of those long haired sandies then theycan just stretch out on that spot and get air to underneath of them.They use it alot espacaily when they get done running around. It worksreally well. That may be something to think about. I actauly now ratherdo the covered wire bottom cage than the solid bottom cage. Mostlybecause I can get the wire bottom cages made to the size that I wantcheaper. Maybe check into some of the rabbit suppliers. You can get abig wire cage alot cheaper than a dog crate and you can get a solidbottom cage from a rabbit supplier as well.


----------



## Gabby (Nov 5, 2004)

could build a cage out of the NIC cubes sized to fit and a coroplast floor, then you can make it any size you desire.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 5, 2004)

Thanks for the suggestions on the cages, folks! I did think of those cubes, Gabby. 

You ladies are much more handy than I at making things. I went out andgot the biggest dog crate I could find. My baby girl arrives tomorrowat 5:30 p.m. if all goes accordingly. 

Tucker and Fauna look sooo adorable bonded.  They're in the samecage, I don't know why I didn't do it a year ago, but I didn't until Ihad to. I've got the area all ready for Cali to arrive. Explained thewhole thing to Tucks and Fauna-Girl. We'll see what happens. I'mkeeping my fingers crossed that they'll all get along well. Won't pushit. Will let Cali settle in the first couple of days before I attemptto see how having the three of them out together will go - if I thinkit's feasible through the way they act towards each other.

* * * * * *

Umm, Laura? This is not a one-stop shop. I know I have your favorites,but this shop has nothing for sale - keep moving along, Chicky. There'snothing else to see here. 

* * * * * * * *

My little baby currently weighs 8 lbs. That's more than Tucker and Fauna together. :shock: 

Don't worry that my Tucks and Fauna won't get any attention. Each oneof them has their own personality and only they can fill the specialplace in my heart that only they own. Tucks has taught me so much andhe's been with me the longest, so he's like my 'first-born'. Fauna -well, she's just and angel-girl who never gets in trouble, isindependent, but loves me so much. It melts me when she hops up to meand puts her little chin down on the floor to pet her. She's such abeauty. And Cali, well, I can't tell you specifics yet about what Ilove about her, but I already love her as much as the other two. I'vealways wanted a Flemish and I'm sure she'll not disappoint. She'll be atrouble-bubble at times because she's such a baby, but I know thatshe'll have me wrapped.

Yup, more cleaning, more space, etc., but it's okay. I've gotten anopportunity to love and be loved by three of God's most wonderfulcreatures. I'll try to focus more on the binkies than the poop. 



Very excited over here in CT. 

Binky Bunnies and her mother have gone 1,000 extra miles for Cali. Theyhad her dumped on them by Binky's friend and rather than giving herback to the breeder, they are going through the expense and trouble ofgetting her over here to me to ensure she'll have a good home. They'reamazing people. People who we need more of in this world. The friend'sfamily that originally owned Cali basically has washed her hands ofwhat happens to her. 

From the bottom of my heart, I want to thank Binky Bunnies for notgiving up on Cali, taking a personal hit for getting her to a goodhome, and caring for her the way you have. What goes around comesaround and your day will come. 

-Carolyn


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 5, 2004)

Well I might just borrow... 

And don't forget Tucks, my boys would love to meet their Polish cousin.


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 5, 2004)




----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 5, 2004)

BunnyMommy,

It's like you got a new bunny! I mean, you got Sherman back didn't you?Now he's so much more spoiled that he's a different bunny!


----------



## Buck Jones (Nov 6, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *

...Very excited over here in CT. 

Binky Bunnies and her mother have gone 1,000 extra miles for Cali. Theyhad her dumped on them by Binky's friend and rather than giving herback to the breeder, they are going through the expense and trouble ofgetting her over here to me to ensure she'll have a good home. They'reamazing people. People who we need more of in this world. The friend'sfamily that originally owned Cali basically has washed her hands ofwhat happens to her. 

From the bottom of my heart, I want to thank Binky Bunnies for notgiving up on Cali, taking a personal hit for getting her to a goodhome, and caring for her the way you have. What goes around comesaround and your day will come. 

___________________________________________________________________

It is nice to know that there are still people out there like that andI agree with you wholeheartedly, that acts of kindness such as their'sdo not go unnoticed by the Power(s) that be and they will be rewardedsome how, some day, in some way! I firmly believe that.

Buck


----------



## Cher (Nov 6, 2004)

Couldn't agree more Buck!

Cher


----------



## Delphinum (Nov 6, 2004)

OH that's so great Carolyn! You'll have to take lots of pictures and tell us all about your new baby! 

I'm so jealous! I'd LOVE a Flemish Giant! Can'tfind many breeders near me though!  They must beout there somewhere...


----------



## Gabby (Nov 6, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Thanks for the suggestions on the cages, folks! I did think of those cubes, Gabby.
> 
> You ladies are much more handy than I at making things.


wecould teach you

I'm sure you could be a very promising student LOL and be sure to sharepics, you should have met he by the time this is posting.. ooo i'mgiddy for you


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 6, 2004)

So.....we're waiting to hear how everything went!!!!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 6, 2004)

Well, Cali's flight arrived 15 minutes early and I made the baggage guy take her off first. 

Binky Bunny had made sure to give her some celery, pellets, andcarrots, and she lined the bottom of her cage with a diaper. I thoughtthat was incredibly clever of her. Never heard of that before, but itworked like a charm. 

She was very still and quiet on the way home and I just talked withoutthe music on. Came home, and when I let her out of her travel cage andput her in her dog crate: :shock: Wooo! Those ears, feet, and tail areHuge! 

I had her out a bit, but then put her in her cage for the other two to see her. She just kept drinking and drinking her water. 

Let Tucker and Fauna out to see her, no boxing, no rudeness by anyone.Tucker went nose-to-nose to her, and Fauna tried to stick her nosethrough the cage and eat some of Cali's oats and pellets that are inthe bowl on her floor. 

Cali is so mellow. She's already binkied for me a couple of times, andwhen I had called Buck Jones and the Missus to tell them all about her,she just sat at my side and let me pet her for so long. The minute Iwalk by her or she comes to me, she puts her chin down to presentherself for petting. She's very beautiful, and looks more like a harethan a rabbit to me. Guess it's those ears. 

Tucks and Fauna are cuddling in their cage at this point and Cali'sresting on the rug in front of her cage. Tucker and Fauna are gettingas much pets from me as Cali is. 

All is well.

   

-Carolyn


----------



## m.e. (Nov 6, 2004)

Alright then, I guess the only thing we need now are *pictures!!!!!!*


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Nov 6, 2004)

If no one can have the bunnyI might want her! I live in Orange county CA. Please PM me if she stillneeds a home! thanks 

-Susie**~


----------



## rabbitluvr04 (Nov 6, 2004)

WOOPS! I didnt know u already had the bunny! Sorry about that! have fun with her~~ post pics!


----------



## pamnock (Nov 6, 2004)

Glad to hear everything went well with Cali's trip. Can't wait to see photos!!!

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 6, 2004)

Great News! So glad to hear the arrival went well!Will be anxiously waiting formore details and lots ofphotos!

Raspberry


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 6, 2004)

I'm so happy that Cali is getting settled into her new home! 

I echo everyone else's sentiments that I'm looking forward to pics!!! :dude:


----------



## blossombunny (Nov 7, 2004)

I am so glad she arrived safely! I havebeen thinking about it all day!! Give us lots of updates and tons ofpictures!! Tracy


----------



## Meganc731 (Nov 7, 2004)

Congrats on the new baby! You must be ecstatic 


I knowhow you feel when you weretalking about nottelling anyone because they'd think you were nuts.I startedout with one bird and now I have nine.We just tookinthe ninth about a month ago. I was really dreading tellingmy in-laws because they have no pets at all, but I finallydid.All my MIL could say was OOOOhhhh Meeeggggg! LOL But I'mreally glad I took in the little guy,he'sSO lovingand seemsto havea little medical problem that mighthave gone unnoticedotherwise, I'm hoping that after he's wellI can put him in with my other two of the same species.

Good luck with the new bun!

Megan


----------



## Ty-bee (Nov 7, 2004)

So glad she made it safely! I agree with everyone else, can't wait to see her pictures!

Shannon


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 7, 2004)

Yay! Cali seems to be just makingherself at home. and it is WONDERFUL that Tucks and Fauna aresnugglin. Doesnt it just melt the heart when you watch twobuns cuddle together =) 

We all want to see pictures! Guinevere and Gir included


----------



## Stephanie (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh, that's wonderful Carolyn!!! I'm so happy for you and Cali.


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 7, 2004)

Oh Carolyn, I am so pleased Cali has arrived safeand sound, and is settling in. I have been so excited for you. It'swonderful Tucker and Fauna are bonding so well together. I can see avery happy ending here - Jan


----------



## Cher (Nov 7, 2004)

Well isn't that just deserving of the world's biggest human binky?

EARLY MERRY CHRISTMAS to you Carolyn  It looks like someone,somewhere thought you were deserving of an early gift, things happenfor a reason dontchya know? I am soo happy for ALL of you over there inthe year round (now) Tucker Town!!

I am ecstatic, happy as can be for your good fortune, and Cali's aswell for such a safe and happy landing~and from the sounds of it a niceroutine to settle into as well. 

We over here in Beeeeeeeeeeeautiful (albeit raining as can be) BritishColumbia are looking forward to hearing more and WHERE ARE THE PIC'SAUNTIE?? *grin grin*

xo Much love and bunny kisses

Cher, Jezebel and Jaden


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Here's our baby girl...posted them in the otherthread as well, but figured that those following this one might checkthis one first.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Our Cali-Girl....


----------



## Fergi (Nov 7, 2004)

Ahhh, send her over to Minnesota and Ben wouldhave a beautiful Girlfriend! They look so much alike. I love her Laceon her ears and her ticking. How old is she? You said she weighed 8lbs,that is what Ben weighs right now. When you figure out how much sheeats will you let me know. Ben is getting 1 1/3 cup a day, that is howmuch he consumes in a day, wondering if that is the proper amount for agrowing Flemish.

That look on Fauna's face in the other post is priceless, she doesn'tlook to pleased with her new roomie :shock:Good luck withthem all Carolyn!

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi Fergi! 

I'm giving her unlimited feed now and will continue for a while longer.She's only 6 months - so she's still a growing girl as Ben is a growingboy. When the bowl gets low, I fill it up.

I know she misses Binky Bunnies and the love and care she got from her.She's getting a lot of attention from Tucker and I. As for Fauna, shecould care less about this new addition. She could take her or leaveher. She completely ignores Cali at this point.

She is with the King, so she considers herself The Queen now and noone, not even a girl the size of Cali, can shake her self-confidence. 

Last night, the look on her face was what she thought of the whole thing, but today, she's accepted Cali and moved on.

Would love to see pictures of Ben!

-Carolyn


----------



## showrabbits (Nov 7, 2004)

Hey, 

What a good looking sandy flemish giant! Flemish need fullfeed all the time! Dont do anything else! If you are having troublewith weight switch to a show formula with the lower protein and lowerfat. Right now Cali looks a little racy for a flemish. Thats from allof that running around. LOL. I can tell she is a busy bunny. You willwant to keep her on the large breed formula feed just like dogs.Thats the eighteen percent protein. Flemish that donot have good condition will have problems down the road. I know it ishard to do after having smaller rabbits that do get over weight. Butvery rarely will you get a flemish that is over wieght. If you restrictits food you will also restrict its growth and you will have a tenpound flemish instead of the 15-18 pound flemish. They need the fullfood to grow the frame that they need. 

Dont restrict the feed on the big rabbits like the flemish! If youstart to have problems then just switch to the lower fat/lower proteinformula. You can get that from the feed stores. It realy scares me tohear people saying that they restrict the food on the flemish. That isrealy bad for them.


----------



## Fergi (Nov 8, 2004)

ShowRabbits,

I am aware that they need free feed. He is fed the Purina basic food. Iwas just curious about how much is normal for a growing Flemish toconsume. Free feeding, Ben, consumes about 1 1/3 cups of pellets a dayand I was just wondering if that was a normal amount. Thanks for thewarning though about not restricting their feed! Are you to restrict itat any point? Once they are done growing?

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Showrabbits,

Currently, I'm feeding her Purina Rabbit Chow myself. Justpurchased a 50 lb. bag. It's 16% protein. Will adda supplement to make up the 2%.

How am I to begin to trim her nails! She's not too into beinghandled at this point, although, she doesn't know me yet, so perhaps intime... I can imagine myself wrapping her up inacomforter like a burrito! :shock:

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Nov 8, 2004)

Carolyn,

I feed the same thing and was unaware that I needed to supplement,could you please advise on what you supplement with for the protein?Thanks a bunch...

Fergi's mom


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 8, 2004)

Hi Fergi, 

As told me by Pamnock and will do same for Cali: 

"We give our young French Lop (same age as Cali) higher proteinby adding a little calf manna to the feed.The Calf Manna is a high protein "milk pellet" forcalfs. You can put about 1 tsp. a day onCali's feed."

Fergi, don't know if you have any farmers in your area, but youmight check to see if they'll sell you a 5 lb. bag of it because, Ithink, it only comes in 25 lb. bags. You really should makeup the 2% difference as Showrabbits and Pam pointed out.

Hope Ben is doing well today! He's so adorable. 





-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Nov 8, 2004)

Carolyn,

I will check into it, maybe the feed store will give me a deal orsomething. Do you know how long they will need the extra 2% of protienfor? I notice that his alfalfa hay is 17%, at least he hasn't beendeprived of the 18% for very long, I was feeding the oxbox formula foryoung buns, maybe I will just go back to that instead of supplementing.Thanks for the response Cali is so gorgeous, can't wait tosee more pics of her and Fauna and Tucker!

Fergi's mom


----------



## pamnock (Nov 8, 2004)

I cut back on the Calf Manna when the very largebreeds are sexually mature at about 8-10 months. Angoras willstill need the protein for wool production. Therearemany differentbrands of the high protein milkreplacer pellets that can be added as needed. I do supplementa little extra protein to our brood does when they are on alitter. Calf Manna can be purchased in small quantities fromhttp://www.damars.8m.com/I order it in 25# bags through my feed store.



Pam


----------



## showrabbits (Nov 10, 2004)

Hi,

I think it depends on the line of flemish that you have, basicallywhere yours comes from, like what breeders. I have noticed that somelines will eat about two and a half cups a day. Others will eat about 1and a half. It depends on the day and the rabbit pretty much. Flemishnever reach a point where you cut back. You may have to cut back to thelower protein like the sixteen percent at about two or three years. Ihave a line that I will lower the fat percent by one percent when theyreach four years old. The reason is because they just tend to reachtheir top weight at about that time and I worry about them adding thepounds at that time being hard on them because of their age, but eventhen they still have that rabbit look to them just not the barrel feelto them. Be very carefull supplimenting them because it is hard to getthe right amounts and also you can get a rabbit that will dig in thefood and/or only eat the supplement and go off the rest of the food. Myenglish lops do that all the time. It is realy hard because they digout the rest of their food and wait until you give them the calf manna.Even though you dont give them very much calfmanna. The only way to get them back on feed is to stop thecalfmanna completely and since they dont eat the pellets it takes acouple of days of them just being stubren to get them back onfood. In the process though they lose all of their conditionand look horrible, that is why I dont feed anything but treats once ina while so that way they cant plan for that nightly meal. So if youwant to do cafe manna I would do it like a treat when every they dosomething good throughout the day. 

As for trimming toenails.... Check around at the petstores. Ask if theydo rabbits. Then ask if they do dogs. Say good because I have a rabbitthe size of a medium dog. LOL. That is the best way to go. Usauly theycharge like ten dallors for the trimmings. I have some people aroundhere who take them to the dog groomers to get their flemish giantstooken care of. There is actualy one that has a specail price set forflemish giants. LOL. The place says they do dogs, cats and flemishgiants. There arnt many flemish giants around but they all love seeingthem and getting to spend the day with them. I guess that they trimm uptheir toenails and give them a bath and everything just like a dog. Itook one to them once to see what it was like. They did a super job. Idont know how they were able to give this rabbit a batrh and still keepthe shine to them. The rabbit smelt realy good too. LOL. I think thatthey spoiled her because when I got there she didnt realy want toleave. It only cost 25 dallors for it all. I thought that was a realygood price. Make sure that the groomers know about rabbits though andthat they cant use the hot fans on them to dry them, and that they needspecail bunny bath shampoo yadda yadda yadda. the groomer here thatdoes flemish has a no lift rule. They cant pick up the rabbit. Therabbit has to stay on the ground. The bath and everything opens so thatway they can just usher the rabbit into it. Hmmmm maybe that is whyMouse never wanted to leave.... I bet they used treats to lure theminto there. LOL. I bet that most groomers would trimmtoenails if you are there to assist. Trimming flemish toenails realyare not different than trimming dogs toenails. Dont try to tip yourflemish over to trimm their toenails because it is first of all toomuch strain on yourself and the flemish, esspacaily if they kick. Ijust trimm them by reaching around and holding their foot in my handand trimming the toenails. They usauly are pretty good about it, justmake sure you play with their feet alot.


----------



## Ty-bee (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok so maybe I'm weird but Cali's cheeks(especially in the up close picture) remind me of chubby baby cheekslike my daughter has. Makes me want to just kiss them. She's so pretty!


----------



## bluebird (Nov 10, 2004)

Agway carries the small i think its 5 lbs of calf manna.bluebird


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 12, 2004)

Hello Friends!

I just wanted to tell ya'll that Cali got her new cage today.  

I came home at lunch and set it up. It's twice the size of her othercage. When I got home from work at the end of the day, my girl had abit of runny stools. 

I opened the door up and said, hello. Cleaned up the messes, and when Iwas done, she rested her head on my leg as if to say, Thanks and Imissed you today. 

It's Tucker Time right now, so Tucks and Fauna are out. Cali is in hercage drinking A Ton of water, thank God because I'd have to hydrate herif she didn't. 

Gabby told me that I have to pick her up every day to get her used tobeing handled. Ugh! BinkyBunnies told me that I can put her on her backand hold her like a baby, and rock her. She likes to be rocked.

I love this rabbit. I am so glad I have her. I do believe that FlemishRabbits border on being addictive. They're unbelieveably intimidatingand loving. I so look forward to all that she is about to teach me.

-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 12, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote:*


> I do believe that Flemish Rabbits borderon being addictive.




Are we to expect a "Mr." Cali and baby Calisin the picture soon? LOL

Who wants to bet at this time next year that Carolyn will be the proud mommy of 20 Flemish Giants! 

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 13, 2004)

Oh dearLord!



Her family will have her committed forsure then! I'm quite certain I will have to pack her up and bring herdown here to Kansas if she's going to startthat.

 

I have plenty of room...CarolynandI would be Hell on high red wheels together in this littletown! They'd knowus asthecrazybunny ladies!





Raspberry


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 13, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> Who wants to bet at this time next year that Carolyn will be the proud mommy of 20 Flemish Giants!
> 
> Pam


LOL. I don't know who would be more freaked out - us, or Carolyn :shock: - Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2004)

Pamnock, 

Sometimes it scares me how you can read my mind.

* * * * * *

Nope, no more real estate is for sale in Tucker Town. Population is at a Maximum.

The Mayor said "No More. We want to keep it open to all visitors and ifwe were to expand our residency, it would stop tourists." 

* * * * * * * *

Cali is like a baby in your arms, and she most certainly loves to berocked. The minute I picked her up and held her like a baby, shestarted to fall asleep in my arms. Rocking her made her take a deepbreath and relax.

She truly is always at my side when she's out. 

Tucker and Fauna spent a lot of time by her cage today as she wasstretched out next to them. No boxing, some nose-to-nose sniffing. Calibowed her head to the King and Queen's presence. 

-Carolyn


----------



## Fergi (Nov 13, 2004)

No fair Carolyn I wanna rock my Flemish to sleeptoo :XThat is so sweet that she already trusts you somuch. Cali needs to teach Ben a few things about being a"gentle giant" she certainly seems to have gotten down 

Fergi's mom


----------



## rabbitgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

Carolyn, Cali has such delicate feetfor her big body! Bub, the little monster, has HUGE broad feet.

I swear, I was gone for three days and he GREW!!

Rose


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2004)

rabbitgirl wrote:


> Carolyn, Cali has such delicate feet?for her big body! Bub, the little monster, has HUGE broad feet.
> 
> I swear, I was gone for three days and he GREW!!
> 
> Rose




It's really interesting you say that, Rose, because last night when Iwas talking to Gabby, she also didn't think that Cali was going to growto great proportions. She said she'll grow, but she didn't think Caliwould get to be 22 lbs.

Bub is such a babe. We really need to see more pictures of him.

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 13, 2004)

Raspberry Swirl...

Watch out. Some day I'd like to see the place that Dorothy called, "No Place Like Home".

There is no doubt, it's probably God watching out for our highest goodthat we don't live in the same neighborhood. Just the thought of havingyou live in the same town makes me giggle. 

We'd give the kids and the rabbits some trouble.



With Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## rabbitgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> It'sreally interesting you say that, Rose, because last night when I wastalking to Gabby, she also didn't think that Cali was going to grow togreat proportions. She said she'll grow, but she didn't think Caliwould get to be 22 lbs.
> 
> Bub is such a babe. We really need to see more pictures of him.
> 
> -Carolyn




Bub's sister Isabella has the same delicate little feet that Calidoes--that's actually what it reminded me of. She's also small for herbreed.

Whereas, hisfeet look a bit like Gabby's Angel. Maybe a little smaller but not much, and sturdy thick legs.

As to Bubby pics--all I have is an awful little $30 digital that mybrother bought about 3 yrs. ago. If you bump it everything gets erased.But anyway--we're getting a nice digital camera forChristmas......

then--beware all!

Rose


----------



## rabbitgirl (Nov 13, 2004)

*Fergi wrote: *


> Nofair Carolyn I wanna rock my Flemish to sleep too :XThat isso sweet that she already trusts you so much. Cali needs toteach Ben a few things about being a "gentle giant" she certainly seemsto have gotten down
> 
> Fergi's mom




Bubby can be rocked....

but he can also be a little terror that won't sit still!!

Rose


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 14, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> Raspberry Swirl...
> 
> 
> There is *no doubt, it's probably God watching out for ourhighest good* that we don't live in the same neighborhood.Just the thought of having you live in the same town makes me giggle.
> ...


Girl,I have nodoubt,teenagerscouldn't hold a candle tous!Buck would come bail us out _wouldn't_ he?:shock:

Raspberry


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 14, 2004)

I don't think Buck would bail the mastermindsbehind all the bunny-napping that would occur! Especially if one of hisprecious bunnies was napped. 

P.S.- I still blame Earnest actually being an Earnestine on BunnyMommy! She probably swapped 'em!


----------



## Gabby (Nov 14, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote: *


> *Carolyn wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Raspberry Swirl...
> ...


up to no good the 2 of you??LOL

BTW Angel loves to be talked about LOL I'm gonna have to bring her inhere and read everything that has her name, she'll be in bunny heaven.LOL


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 14, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote:*


> I don't think Buck would bail the masterminds behind all thebunny-napping that would occur! Especially if one of his preciousbunnies was napped.
> 
> P.S.- I still blame Earnest actually being an Earnestine on BunnyMommy! She probably swapped 'em!


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

I think Rabbitgirl is right, Cali will take to being rocked if she's in the mood.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

This is Cali sleeping. I honestly got scared that she had died.


----------



## m.e. (Nov 15, 2004)

Ah! I'd be scared too :shock:

Silly girl! Frightening your mommy like that.....


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

She wouldn't budge, m.e. She wouldn't respond to my calling her at all. 

Sure wish I was home with my babies, but it's Moanday and I have towork. This was the mood in the house all day yesterday.


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Aaahhh, Sundays!


----------



## AnnaS (Nov 15, 2004)

Yeah but luckily for Cali,she does not need to go to work.So she can do this every day.


----------



## Fergi (Nov 15, 2004)

Oh Carolyn, you poor thing. Flemish Giants dolook dead when they are sleeping!:shock:Ben is the same way,he won't respond to me calling him and yet he looks awake with his eyesall the way open. It can certainly be a scary experience. I love thepics of Cali, she is such a beautiful girl.

Fergi's mom


----------



## Brandy (Nov 15, 2004)

:shock:whoa that would have scared the bejeepers out of me,,LOL



she is some gorgeous tho!! I gotta find me a flemish breeder around here!!


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Maybe I should cometo Tucker Town rather than you coming all the way down here? Lookspretty peaceful up there...

Raspberry


----------



## mygrl2k3 (Nov 15, 2004)

She looks so relaxed. Must be cause you work hertoo hard. Let the poor big baby rest haha. I think we need to changethis post to Flemish has found a home!!!

Cristy


----------



## bunsforlife (Nov 15, 2004)

Wow! Cali sure settled in =)

That picture is a bit scary tho, with the eye rolled back.She was probably perturbed that you disturbed her beauty sleep!

What a beautiful warren you have over there Caro =)


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

Thanks for the comments, Folks.

I love what you did with her pictures, Raspberry Swirl.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

Last one...


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 15, 2004)

:shock:Oh those magnificent ears! :shock:


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

*MyBunnyBoys wrote: *


> :shock:Oh those magnificent ears! :shock:








NO DOUBT! :shock:


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 15, 2004)

Carolyn, does sheseem to have good control or her ears? Is that something that theyslowly gain or does it come naturally?

Raspberry


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 15, 2004)

She has control over them, Raspberry, but it's not as sharp as Tucker's control over his ears are. 

Since this is a new breed to me, time will tell if her control grows orit stays the same. She definitely flips an ear up when I talkto her. It's very cute. 

Tucker, on the other hand, moves his ear towards every sound that enters them. 

-Carolyn


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 15, 2004)

Beautiful pictures Carolyn. Cali looksso at home now, very chilled and relaxed. She is a gorgeous girl -hmmm, seems like you have three very lovely bunnies there in TuckerTown - wonder if you'd miss one - Jan


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 15, 2004)




----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 15, 2004)

Those ears are simply EXQUISITE!


----------



## MyBabyBunnies (Nov 15, 2004)

_*Whispers to BunnyMommy.*_ I'm going in. Are you with me?


----------



## BunnyMommy (Nov 15, 2004)

_I'm with you, My Bunny Boys_...

...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 15, 2004)

*RaspberrySwirl wrote:*


> Carolyn, does she seem to havegood control or her ears? Is that something that they slowly gain ordoes it come naturally?
> 
> Raspberry




A strong ear base is a very desirable characteristic of the FlemishGiant. In fact, I don't believe there is any other breed thatplaces such a strong emphasis on the ear base. The Flemishstandard states "The ear base is very important on a Flemish Giant, andis often the deciding point in determining the best balanced specimen".(The ears are to be held erect -- thin ears or weak base arefaulted. Ears that turn over at the tips are a DQ).The ears should not give the appearance of a "V" when looking at themfrom the front.

Bone is also a very important feature of the Flemish.



Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Pam, 


You've seen pictures...you know what she is. She was sold as a showrabbit. At 6 months old, she's gorgeous, with a beautiful tail that iscrooked. I wonder if she'll grow into it as she's only still a babe? 

If not, I don't care. I think it's cute.




-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2004)

Cali is quite the handsome woman! Is her tail permanently set to the side or does she just like to hold it that way?

She most certainly is impressive!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Thank you, Pam, for what you said about our Baby Girl. 

I swear, she looks like she's a wild rabbit. 

My friend's two-year-old son came to visit today and Cali freaked himout. I can understand why, but she is the most Gentle Mannered rabbitI've ever met in my life. She truly is just a baby and so receptive tolove. 

She's not like Tucker and Fauna that are like live stuffed animals.She's something you see in a field - preferrably at a distance becauseif she decided to be nasty... :shock:

I think the crook in her tail is permanent. It's always crooked when I look at her, except of course, when she's peeing. 

She still has a lot more filling out to do, so that's why I question if as she grows, it will straighten out.

I truly don't care if it does or doesn't, it just captures my curiosity.



-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2004)

Sometimes there is a defect in the tail (or abreak) causing it to be permanently set to the side. In othercases, the rabbit may just be holding it that way. Whenjudging, it has to be determined if the tail is actually crooked or notbecause a crooked, bent or twisted tail is a DQ. You shouldbe able to run it between your fingers and determine if it's a defector just the way she likes to carry it.

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2004)

Thanks Pam! When she's more settled, I'll try it. 

My baby girl is Lazy! She won't even sit up to eat her pellets. She'llrelax herself so that her head just needs to dip over to get somepellets.

Great - Great Fun, she is.

I'm so glad you told me to Go for It! 
No Regrets, Pam. 

Love,
-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 19, 2004)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> I'm so glad you told me to Go for It!
> No Regrets, Pam.
> 
> Love,
> -Carolyn




I am so glad -- There is nothing like cuddling one of those bigbundles. Charity just lays inour arms like a ragdoll! She's such a big baby LOL

Pam


----------



## RaspberrySwirl (Nov 19, 2004)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I am so glad -- There is nothing like cuddling one of those bigbundles. Charity just lays inour arms like a ragdoll! *She's such a big baby* LOL
> 
> Pam


*BIG* being a keyword here! If any of you haven't seen the photos of Pam's baby Charity,go find that thread and check them out! 

Raspberry


----------



## pamnock (Nov 19, 2004)

And she's still a baby with a lot of growing to do!

Pam


----------



## LuvaBun (Nov 19, 2004)

Oh my Goodness :shock:. That is one hugelybeautifulbunny!- Jan


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 20, 2004)

OH MY!!





I missed the picture of Charity!

Thanks for posting it here, Pam.

What little angels!

-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

:bunnydance: &lt;-This bunny is doing The Bump 

...for a friend that was asking me about Cali.


-Carolyn


----------



## pamnock (Nov 18, 2005)

I'll have to take some more photos of Matthew &amp; Charity. They've both grown so much!

Pam


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 18, 2005)

Carolyn wrote:


> At 6 months old, she's gorgeous, with a beautiful tail that iscrooked. I wonder if she'll grow into it as she's only still a babe?
> 
> If not, I don't care. I think it's cute.
> 
> ...




* * * * * * * * * * * * * *

My Baby-Girl did grow into her tail. 

It's not crooked any more.


----------



## Nicky Snow (Nov 18, 2005)

Carolyn, i just read this whole thread. what a wonderful story bout how Cali found you. She is stunning!


----------



## FreddysMom (Nov 19, 2005)

OMG Carolyn!!!!!!!! I am SOOO mad at you??? 

WHy have you never bumped this thread before??! :tantrum:

Cali was such a beautiful lil baby! I cant believe how big shes gotten!

I personally LOVE this picture..


----------



## doodle (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm in love with those ears! :inlove:


----------



## SweetPeasMommie (Nov 19, 2005)

Oh Carolyn I wish I live near by. I could kiss them nose.


----------



## Meganc731 (Nov 19, 2005)

Oooohh the subject of this topic got me allexcited.... not that I could take in another bunny right now, but Isure would like to!!! 

Megan


----------



##  (Nov 19, 2005)

Carolyn:

Its so hard to imagine Cali Girl ever being thatLittle !!! What a beautiful baby and what a Beautiful Diva she hasturned into!!! . Time to take a trip to Tucker Townfor a bit of Big Bunny napping and " your Little bunny too":witch:


----------



## slavetoabunny (Nov 19, 2005)

I'm glad this thread got bumped. I really enjoyed reading Cali's story.


----------



## Carolyn (Nov 19, 2005)

pamnock wrote:


> I'll have to take some more photos of Matthew & Charity.? They've both grown so much!
> 
> Pam





You absolutely do, Pam. We all would love to see them. 

Have you reconsidered the idea of breeding her?



* * * * * * * * * **

Thank you all - so much - for the nice things you said about enjoying Cali's story. That really puts a shine on my morning.

:sunshine:

I'll tell you, when I looked in that carrier when I first picked herup, I thought to myself, "WHAT did I get myself into??? :foreheadsmack:WHAT the heck was I thinking?????? This rabbit could take off my fingerif she decides that she doesn't like me and isn't as Gentle as theother Giants."

That was a scary moment.


-Carolyn


----------



## Carolyn (Dec 14, 2006)

*bump* :bunnydance:for Maherwoman.

Here's the picture I was telling you about.


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

Oh wow! She's squished!

Did they put a towel over the diaper, or something of the sort?


----------



## hunnybunny63 (Dec 14, 2006)

*Carolyn wrote: *


> *bump* :bunnydance:for Maherwoman.
> 
> Here's the picture I was telling you about.


could you not find a biger carrier for her?


----------



## maherwoman (Dec 14, 2006)

Cali's so cute...she looks relieved (and tired)...I bet she was happy to see her new parents!! 

In thinking about it, she might just be smooshed up toward the front ofthe carrier, and it makes it look smaller than it is. Asidefrom that, she might have liked the snugness the carrier provided...abit of stability in a scary situation. 

What a cutie!


----------

